# The So Much Poop Post



## Kayah (Sep 3, 2017)

My 6 month old puppy poops SO much. Today I counted. 1x when 1st out of crate, 2x on walk, 4x rest of the day. I expect he will poop again before he's in the crate for the night. 
I am feeding Only Natural Pet dehydrated and kibble. I've also had him on Nutro Wellness and Sinply Nourish Source.
I want to feed him very good food, but is there anything I can give him that won't decorate my yard with 8-9 poops per day?
(They are not diarrhea.)
Suggestions welcome, please ....and thank you!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

How much are you feeding? That seems like kind of a mish mash of food, can I ask why so much variety? An adult dog will generally have as many bowel movements as meals, pups maybe more but that does sound excessive. Most puppies I have raised get fed 3-4 times per day and have 3-4 bowel movements per day, 5 or 6 at the most.
Perhaps a vet check to ensure that his system is functioning properly. If he cannot empty it may make him go more frequently.


----------



## Custom Billet (Mar 10, 2018)

Mine is on commercial raw. She goes once a day. 15 months old. When she was 6 months, she would go once or twice, unless she got a hold of one of those yard mushrooms. Then she would go every hour!


----------



## Pan_GSD (Oct 2, 2016)

when my dog was a puppy, he would go about 4 to 5 time sper day.

now, almost 3 years old, he goes twice a day.

no noticeable change in diet.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

5 months old, maybe 4-5 times a day. Sometime big masses, too! He eats 3X a day, Nulo Freestyle for puppies.


----------



## Kayah (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi again. I had him on the other types of food earlier, but he pooped so much we switched it, thinking it would help. 
Now he's been on on Only Natural Raw (dehydrated) ....and Puppy Power Feast, also by Only Natural Pet. He eats 3x per day about 1 cup at a time. 
I wondered if it could be a health issue but the vet says he's perfect. It just seems to me that his body isn't being very efficient.


----------



## dkallas (Jul 29, 2015)

So my Male GSD is 14 months old and when we switched from puppy food to taste of the wild lamb he developed stomach issues. Was losing weight, gray stools and smelly. We switched foods to Diamond naturals chicken. We had him checked for worms which was positive. He's been on the new food for about 8 weeks. His stools color and smell has improved but he goes poop A LOT 4 or 5 times a day and large amounts. He's still not gaining weight, down to 68 pounds. He was at the vet yesterday who wants us to increase his food to 3 meals a day for a total of 5 1/2 cups. It just seems like he just poop more. Like he's not keeping any of the nutrients. Need some advice on what could be going on.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Mine is 15 months and he poops 3 times a day. Back when I first got him, he was going 8 times a day. I used to keep a log (no pun intended). I'm trying to get him down to twice a day. Still a work in progress. However now that he's in a "schedule," everything is less stressful and easier. Once he "normalized" I didn't need to keep a log book anymore.

Oh, from what I understand, the better the quality food you feed your dog, the less that comes out. They will absorb the good ingredients and minerals and vitamins and nutrients. The bad foods have ingredients that the dogs don't digest so well and that's why it will poop more. I'm not a biologist or a vet. It's just I read about it somewhere.


----------



## Seer (May 24, 2011)

Its certainly the kibble. Highly processed foods are shown the exit much faster then whole un-processed food. If you were to switch to just a complete raw DIY or pre-made you would find two differences the amount of poop coming back out (mass) and frequency. Once a day or once every other in a whole food dog is not uncommon but rather the norm. The amount to clean up after also decreases by quite a bit as your getting better absorption feeding what the dog was designed to eat.


----------



## Custom Billet (Mar 10, 2018)

dkallas said:


> So my Male GSD is 14 months old and when we switched from puppy food to taste of the wild lamb he developed stomach issues. Was losing weight, gray stools and smelly. We switched foods to Diamond naturals chicken. We had him checked for worms which was positive. He's been on the new food for about 8 weeks. His stools color and smell has improved but he goes poop A LOT 4 or 5 times a day and large amounts. He's still not gaining weight, down to 68 pounds. He was at the vet yesterday who wants us to increase his food to 3 meals a day for a total of 5 1/2 cups. It just seems like he just poop more. Like he's not keeping any of the nutrients. Need some advice on what could be going on.



Go to commercial raw and he will poop way less. Also, they actually use the food that you are giving them, so he will most likely put some weight on.


----------

